# Herding Club in/near Va Beach?



## MommaBoss (Jul 16, 2010)

Does anyone have any info on the closest herding club near Va Beach? My soon-to-be 6 month old pup loves to herd our 2Yorkie!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

You know.. I had thought about trying that... just to show his natural instinct.. and I haven't found anything around here!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't know about herding clubs, but there is a large community of people herding with their dogs in the Hampton Roads area. 

A friend of mine is herding with a GSD in Isle of Wight, Virginia. She is mainly a Border Collie trainer but has a GSD that she got from me and has been competing with him in AHBA herding. She offers private lessons and may also know of other herding opportunities in the area. I've taken some lessons from her as well, with my GSDs.

Send me a PM or an email if you want contact information.

Christine


----------



## ksuri (Dec 12, 2005)

Did you ever find out any information on herding clubs in Va. Beach area? I don't care if they're GSD or not; although some GSDs would be nice. I've got to find an outlet for mine...he drives holes into my Labrador's neck.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Ksuri... there is always Schutzhund!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I second SchH!!!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

LOL.. Cullen hates obedience... he's hard headed... but he does well in tracking 90% of the time ( the ants were a problem, and too tall grass is a problem as he wants to play with it and explore) and protection he fiends. At 8 months, he is obsessed with bitework, loves to win the sleeve, and we are just tweaking his timing on the jump... otherwise he's a champ!!!! He's even been using an older dog sleeve with a few of the hard pads taken out!

So.. I second, first, third... Schutzhund.. it keeps them active, keeps their minds active, make them feel accomplished as if they did somethign HUGE and the attitude is so great when they show you that they do it all for you!


----------



## Moxies Mom (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi- I know this message is very old but I have the exact same problem with my two dogs. I have a 10 month old GDS and she obsessively herds my 1 1/2 year old yorkie. It gives me such horrible anxiety and I am determined to find a solution. Did you ever break your GSD? I also live in VB, did you find anything around here? Please let me know! Thank you!

Rachel


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

I have two Blackthorn dogs who are herding in Isle of Wight. If you are interested in contact info shoot me a PM and I will get that to you.


----------

